

Sizing VMs and NUMA nodes - timf
http://frankdenneman.nl/2010/02/sizing-vms-and-numa-nodes/

======
hga
VMWare ESX centric, but a general problem for any hypervisor: how do you
minimize memory access costs when you have a Non-Uniform Memory Access (NUMA)
architecture under your SMP abstraction (AMD for a long time, Intel starting
with the Nehalem processors).

